# Pooping... a LOT.



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

Maybe she has tape worm?


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

That's a lot of food ! !What about switching to a higher calorie food that you could feed less, she would digest more and there would be less poop???


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Claire's Friend said:


> That's a lot of food ! !What about switching to a higher calorie food that you could feed less, she would digest more and there would be less poop???


That's not a bad idea. I know Eukanuba makes a high calorie food, but gosh, I didn't think Flora needed that. We average about 2 miles of walking a day, with some off leash running and whatnot. To me it doesn't seem like she'd need a high calorie food, but I know a couple of weeks ago I went to feel her ribs and was kind of horrified at how bony she felt.

Thanks for the suggestion, I will look into that definitely.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I wonder if the food is being passed quickly like a high fiber food would be. Maybe that is why it is 'sensitive stomach' because it passes through her more quickly. (???) I'd be interested to see what happened if you changed to regular pro plan, instead of sensitive stomach. Flora, you're a mystery!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am thinking some thinking like Evo. It will cost more at the counter, but you feed less, she uses more, so I think in the end you may save!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

CarolinaCasey said:


> I wonder if the food is being passed quickly like a high fiber food would be. Maybe that is why it is 'sensitive stomach' because it passes through her more quickly. (???) I'd be interested to see what happened if you changed to regular pro plan, instead of sensitive stomach. Flora, you're a mystery!


Hehe, she's my poopy baby. Honestly, I'd rather she pooped a lot than have the diarrhea issues she had in the past. Which is why I'm so hesitant to switch her food at all, because I'd really hate to go back to that. 

Even if it does pass through her more quickly, yeesh, could 3.5 cups of food really create all that waste? Well, I mean, I guess it does.

I often wonder if she is very hungry all the time, because whenever we're on walks she spends a great deal of time grazing on grass and clover. Or she could just be a normal golden retriever chow hound. :


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Gus gets 3.5 cups of food a day. That's what's recommended on the bag for his weight (70 pounds). He eats Eukanuba Naturally Wild Venison and Potato.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> Gus gets 3.5 cups of food a day. That's what's recommended on the bag for his weight (70 pounds). He eats Eukanuba Naturally Wild Venison and Potato.


I checked that food, and it's only 264 kcal/cup, whereas Flora's current food is 419 kcal/cup, so I'd end up feeding her 5 cups of the Eukanuba to keep her going. : 

I don't know. Maybe I should just cut back her food and see how it goes.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Keep in mind too some foods are more digestable than others. So while it may say x number of calories, it may only really be half that that the dog actually can use. I know turkey goes better with Bender, I can feed her turkey and she'll gain faster than if I feed the same amount of chicken. For another dog I had it was potatoes, he packed it on with them.

I would go slowly onto a different food and see. You could add digestive enzymes and probiotics to help with things too, I know the enzymes often help with making more calories 'usable' to the dogs. We feed a supplement with the raw that does just that the dogs tend to need a bit less food than without it.

Lana


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Bender said:


> Keep in mind too some foods are more digestable than others. So while it may say x number of calories, it may only really be half that that the dog actually can use. I know turkey goes better with Bender, I can feed her turkey and she'll gain faster than if I feed the same amount of chicken. For another dog I had it was potatoes, he packed it on with them.
> 
> I would go slowly onto a different food and see. You could add digestive enzymes and probiotics to help with things too, I know the enzymes often help with making more calories 'usable' to the dogs. We feed a supplement with the raw that does just that the dogs tend to need a bit less food than without it.
> 
> Lana


Good point about the calorie utilization, I did not think about that. Unfortunately, right now I really don't have the money to try new foods and new products, so I guess I will just continue doing some major poop patrol until I can afford to try another bag of food.


----------



## knog (Jan 12, 2008)

My dogs have always pooped more on walks than if they just stay home all day. When we do free runs, they each poop twice (in 90 minutes) in addition to their morning poop and their evening poop. If we miss a day due to bad weather, they only poop twice in the day.

I was beginning to think that my dogs are just full of poop and the exercise helps them get rid of some of it. IDK


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

knog said:


> My dogs have always pooped more on walks than if they just stay home all day. When we do free runs, they each poop twice (in 90 minutes) in addition to their morning poop and their evening poop. If we miss a day due to bad weather, they only poop twice in the day.
> 
> I was beginning to think that my dogs are just full of poop and the exercise helps them get rid of some of it. IDK


Lol. Are you saying our dogs are full of sh*t?  Yeah, the walking obviously stimulates her bowels, I'm just shocked that she can do it so often. Oh well. The joys of owning a dog, I guess.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am not sure how much of the food you have left, but almost all places will let you bring it back if you are having problems. Sometimes they will credit the amount towards a different bag. How often do you feed? I am a little concerned now that I have thought about this. A dog getting that much food should not be thin. I am wondering if a probotic might help. Do you think she is sickly thin or maybe it's puppy lanky???


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Claire's Friend said:


> I am not sure how much of the food you have left, but almost all places will let you bring it back if you are having problems. Sometimes they will credit the amount towards a different bag. How often do you feed? I am a little concerned now that I have thought about this. A dog getting that much food should not be thin. I am wondering if a probotic might help. Do you think she is sickly thin or maybe it's puppy lanky???


No, not sickly thin, just that her ribcage was a lot more pronounced than I thought it was. That was a few weeks ago, and she's now at the point where I can easily feel her ribcage, but she definitely has a little more padding. I would estimate she weighs about 60#, which is very healthy for her.

Since I've moved to Louisiana our activity level has increased tenfold, so it's likely she's just burning a lot more calories than she used to. 2 miles is average for us, but sometimes we go 3 or 4, and she does a lot of running in between.

I have a whole unopened bag left, and am considering bringing it back, but oh, I do not want the diarrhea issues to come back. :doh:

I appreciate your help, Claire's Friend, you and others have definitely given me food for thought, pun intended.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

If you add canned pumpkin (not pie filling) it should help with any food change.


----------

